# Luca’s meat lasagna easy recipe – Franca’s style



## Luca Lazzari

I’m proposing you here, my precious guests, the lasagna recipe as “tuned” by my late mother-in-law Franca. Her family moved from Genoa to the Emilia region during the Second World War, to flee the Allied bombing. And, as you may know, Emilia is the homeland of lasagna (and tortellini, tagliatelle, parmigiano, lambrusco, balsamic vinegar, mortadella, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati, and so on and so forth…). This recipe uses an overly simple _ragù_, which is the meat and tomato sauce as we call it in Italy (the Bolognese sauce, for the rest of the known world). It is not the classic recipe, the canonical “Lasagne alla Bolognese”, but since it was good for my mother-in-law, it MUST be good enough for you and me…

Serves 4 (but you have to try them to be sure, since eating is what makes your appetite grow…)
500 g lasagna (15 sheets/noodles) | 400 g minced beef (with some fat, not too lean) | 400 g tomato sauce | 1 tablespoon concentrated tomato | 1 tablespoon olive oil | salt | 500 g bechamel | 150 g grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese

*Let’s go with our lasagna!*

In a nutshell, you have to prepare the sauce, prepare the pasta, assemble everything and bake the final mix. It’s better to prepare the sauce first, maybe a day before the lasagna if you can, then proceed with the lasagna, the mixing and the baking.

*(1) --* Let’s start from the meat sauce. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a pan, then add the meat. Work the meat with a wooden spoon/spatula; you have to separate the bits of minced meat so that they cook appropriately. Do not mince the meat with a kitchen aid; it must be somewhat coarse, not too fine. Add some salt, and then cook the meat until brown. This stage may take around 10/15 minutes.* -- (2) -- *Add the tomato sauce and the concentrated tomato to the pan, mix well, then cook the sauce on low fire for at least 60 minutes, checking it every now and them to make sure it does not boil or become too dry. Add salt to your taste, but do not overdo. Before proceeding to the next step, the _ragù_ (meat sauce) must cool down.* -- (3) -- *Put the _ragù_ in a large bowl, add the bechamel and mix well. Now the meat sauce filling for the lasagna is ready.





*(4) -- *Let’s prepare the lasagna. I use flat sheets of pasta (in Italy I never found the “curly” noodles), which look easier to combine with the rest of the food, IMHO, than the curly version. Even if I use “no boiling” lasagna sheets, I still boil them, following Franca’s example. There are three reasons: I find that they cook better with the rest of the ingredients, I can easily cut them to fit the size of my casserole, avoiding them to overlap each other and I don’t need to add an excessive amount of bechamel to make the moist.* -- (5) -- *Put a pot of water to the boil, then put a lasagna sheet in the boiling water, wait less than a minute, then take it away ant put it on a canvas. Repeat the process with all the pasta.

*(6) -- *Now comes the final assembly. Take a casserole; with the quantities shown above for this recipe, I used a 26x20x5.5 cm casserole (the one shown in the pictures). I never make lasagna “piles” taller than 6 cm, I’m not sure of the final result.* -- (7) -- *Spread a little layer of sauce on the bottom of the casserole, then put a layer of lasagne. The lasagna sheets are cooked, so you can easily cut them (or break them by hands) to fit your casserole, without overlapping. After the lasagne, put the sauce, and then put the grated Parmigiano cheese. Repeat the procedure till the last layer of Parmigiano. TIP: Stay focused, because even the most seasoned cooks can forget a layer of Parmigiano!




*(8) -- *When your lasagna casserole is ready, cover it with a sheet of tin foil and put it in the oven at 180/200 °C for about 50 minutes. Check it once in a while to see how it goes. Generally the lasagna will try to cheat you and stay almost unchanged for half an hour. Then it will undergo some sort of inner alchemic reaction and it will gradually get brown and crisp. After about 50 minutes, remove the tin foil and allow the top to become crisp, to give it a nice finish.




Wow, it’s a long journey, but it’s over now! 

You can bring the casserole to the table or prepare the dishes in the kitchen. The first time you make lasagna, my advice is to prepare the dishes in the kitchen, to avoid shrapneling your guest with spots of scorching pasta…... 

This recipe makes use of an extremely basic _ragù_, but I can assure you that it is really tasty! You can choose a good red wine with lasagna, but I believe that with this dish you can drink practically everything, from Mountain Dew to British cider.

Buon appetito!


_PS As always, many thanks to Gabriella for the photographs!_


----------



## Josie1945

Luca, 
Thanks for taking the time to post this recipe. 
I will certainly try it . You are Awesome.

Josie


----------



## Andy M.

What!?  No ricotta in your lasagna?  This makes it a real possibility.  I don't care for ricotta so I avoid lasagnas.  This might be the right recipe for me to try again.  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds great!  Where's the garlic, the porcini?


----------



## Robo410

a very fine recipe. Yes I use flat pasta too for lasagna, an Italian whole wheat sheet from Gia Russo...cooks up very tender.


----------



## Timothy

Thanks Luca! Your recipe sounds and looks awesome! 

It makes me wish I was there to help eat it!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Bravo Luca, can't wait to try this, sounds wonderful!


----------



## cara

Andy M. said:


> What!?  No ricotta in your lasagna?  This makes it a real possibility.  I don't care for ricotta so I avoid lasagnas.  This might be the right recipe for me to try again.  Thanks.



ricotta in lasagna? 
I'm glad I've never heard that before...

Luca, that sounds a lot like my favorite version of lasagna.. and it tastes best with homemade sheets, but that'S always so elaborate..
looking forward to the stay in north Italy soon ;o)


----------



## Andy M.

cara said:


> ricotta in lasagna?
> I'm glad I've never heard that before......



Here in the USA at least, lasagna recipes include ricotta (or cottage cheese) 99% of the time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've always put a mixture of 2 parts ricotta (cottage cheese would be disgusting, like putting refried beans in huevos rancheros!), 2 parts mozzerella, and 1 part grated parmigiana on top of the meat sauce in my lasagnas and no bechemel, but skipping the cheeses would be a real money saver. 

I am assuming by concentrated tomato you are referring to what Yanks call tomato paste, which is available in a tube for doling out in teaspoons or tablespoons, and 6- or 12-ounce cans when you need a bunch.

BTW, if you use the cheese mixture, you can roll up the leftover cheese mixture, the leftover meat mixture, or a combination of both, in the leftover lasagna noodles to make cannelloni, which is much easier than trying to stuff it into manicotti and calling it cannelloni!


----------



## Timothy

Isn't it fascinating how foods can affect different people in so many ways?

After eating Meat Lasagna without either Ricotta or Cottage Cheese my entire life, and loving it, I had some made with Ricotta and Cottage Cheese for the first time and thought it so incredibly good and creamy that it was one of my favorite tastes for quite some time. 

Just shows how people can be so different. How boring it would be if we all liked or disliked exactly the same things!


----------



## chopper

My Dad doesn't like ricotta or cottage cheese, so I grew up eating and making it without. When I got married, DH and I were preparing to make lasagna, when he asked me where is the ricotta?  I didn't even know what it was. Boy, was I missing out on a great cheese!


----------



## pacanis

I'm not a big fan of ricotta on its own, but anything that adds another layer or two to lasagna is a good thing. It just wouldn't be the same without it.
But I'd still eat it


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of ricotta on its own, but anything that adds another layer or two to lasagna is a good thing. It just wouldn't be the same without it.
> But I'd still eat it



No...I wouldn't kick lasagna off my plate even if it doesn't have ricotta!!


----------



## spork

I've printed this, Lazz, and added it to my loose leaf binder.  Old school.  I like my lasagna dense, requiring a knife to eat.  I'll definitely try it Franca style.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've always put a mixture of 2 parts ricotta (cottage cheese would be disgusting, like putting refried beans in huevos rancheros!), 2 parts mozzerella, and 1 part grated parmigiana on top of the meat sauce in my lasagnas and no bechemel, but skipping the cheeses would be a real money saver.
> 
> I am assuming by concentrated tomato you are referring to what Yanks call tomato paste, which is available in a tube for doling out in teaspoons or tablespoons, and 6- or 12-ounce cans when you need a bunch.
> 
> BTW, if you use the cheese mixture, you can roll up the leftover cheese mixture, the leftover meat mixture, or a combination of both, in the leftover lasagna noodles to make cannelloni, which is much easier than trying to stuff it into manicotti and calling it cannelloni!



Sir Loin,

I have been looking all over for tomato paste in the tube, where did you find it??


----------



## Dawgluver

Pierogi Princess said:
			
		

> Sir Loin,
> 
> I have been looking all over for tomato paste in the tube, where did you find it??



We have it here, Amore is the brand.  They have garlic paste too.  In most grocery stores, it's not refrigerated.  You can find it on Amazon as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pierogi Princess said:


> Sir Loin,
> 
> I have been looking all over for tomato paste in the tube, where did you find it??



Try looking on the very top shelf in the vegetable/tomato sauce aisle.  It comes in a box, like toothpaste.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Thanks, I will look again, I shop at Kroger and Meijer, I may not be looking in the correct spot.  If all else fails, I will take Sir Loin's suggestion and go to Amazon.

Thanks both of you.


----------



## Andy M.

Pierogi Princess said:


> Thanks, I will look again, I shop at Kroger and Meijer, I may not be looking in the correct spot.  If all else fails, I will take Sir Loin's suggestion and go to Amazon.
> 
> Thanks both of you.




At least where I shop, paste in a tube is much more expensive than canned paste.  The cost of convenience.

I seldom use an entire can of paste so I spoon the remainder in tablespoonfuls onto a plate and freeze them.  Then I pop them into a freezer bag for future use.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pierogi Princess said:


> Sir Loin,
> 
> I have been looking all over for tomato paste in the tube, where did you find it??



Strangely enough, I can find it at one of the Von's (Safeway) within a mile of my house, but not at the other Von's that's within a mile in the other direction. I've also purchased it at Cost Plus World Market if you have one of those nearby.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Andy M. said:


> At least where I shop, paste in a tube is much more expensive than canned paste.  The cost of convenience.
> 
> I seldom use an entire can of paste so I spoon the remainder in tablespoonfuls onto a plate and freeze them.  Then I pop them into a freezer bag for future use.



DANG ANDY M. YOU BLOW ME AWAY, I assumed the tub would be pretty expensive, but could never find it to see how bad the price was.  But, freezing it by the table spoonful - DUGH,  I never thought of that.  What a great idea - again!!!  I usually put it in a plastic container in the frig until it grows mold and then throw it away.  I have some in there right now that is only a week old, off to the freezer with it.  

Thank once again for your expertise.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Strangely enough, I can find it at one of the Von's (Safeway) within a mile of my house, but not at the other Von's that's within a mile in the other direction. I've also purchased it at Cost Plus World Market if you have one of those nearby.



Thank you Sir...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Luca 2 miles from where I live is a village with a large population of Italians. They arrived in the 20s to work in the brick factory.
A good school friends family 50 yrs ago fed me lasagne for the first time, she then showed my Mum how to make it. The method and recipe is very similar to yours.
My friends father was Welsh his Mum was Italian.The usual Sunday lunch then was Roast beef so monday dinner in our house would be Shep/Pie using the minced leftover beef in Franco's it would be Lasagne. His Mum would make the ragu using the minced leftover beef.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca 2 miles from where I live is a village with a large population of Italians. They arrived in the 20s to work in the brick factory.
> A good school friends family 50 yrs ago fed me lasagne for the first time, she then showed my Mum how to make it. The method and recipe is very similar to yours.
> My friends father was Welsh his Mum was Italian.The usual Sunday lunch then was Roast beef so monday dinner in our house would be Shep/Pie using the minced leftover beef in Franco's it would be Lasagne. His Mum would make the ragu using the minced leftover beef.



Bolas, I think there are more Italians outside of Italy than here in the homeland!
This is indeed a very "family" recipe, and maybe an old style one, but I like it very much, because it uses a few ingredients (I HATE recipes with a list of ingredients that looks like those checklist to fly a space shuttle...) but it's very tasty, in my humble and greedy opinion.
And let me know if there's some good rugby player with an Italian name around there, we can make a good use of them in our national team... 

Ciao, Luca


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Australia has a very large Italian population, which is why I can't understand why their wines really suck!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Australia has a very large Italian population, which is why I can't understand why their wines really suck!



And I wonder: can they make a good lasagna?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Luca Lazzari said:


> And I wonder: can they make a good lasagna?



I don't know if they can or not, but if they don't, and you flush it down the garbage disposal, it goes around in the opposite direction!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't know if they can or not, but if they don't, and you flush it down the garbage disposal, it goes around in the opposite direction!



A new recipe: the Down Under Espresso Lasagna!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Australia has a very large Italian population, which is why I can't understand why their wines really suck!


I liked Aussie women and their beer. Their current cricket team is nearly as bad as the Italian Rugby team


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I liked Aussie women and their beer. Their current cricket team is nearly as bad as the Italian Rugby team


----------



## CWS4322

A friend of mine was from northern Italy. He used to put green peas in his lasagna. It was very good and he would use several cheeses, including homemade ricotta...the only time I've had lasagne with peas in it was when Mario made it...he also made amazing plum dumplings...FWIW, I freeze leftover tomato paste in ice cube trays. I have a tray that holds 2 T so each cube is 2 T. Once they are frozen, I pop them in a ziplock bag. I also do that with leftover wine (I know, who ever has leftover wine?).


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine was from northern Italy. He used to put green peas in his lasagna. It was very good and he would use several cheeses, including homemade ricotta...the only time I've had lasagne with peas in it was when Mario made it...he also made amazing plum dumplings...FWIW, I freeze leftover tomato paste in ice cube trays. I have a tray that holds 2 T so each cube is 2 T. Once they are frozen, I pop them in a ziplock bag. I also do that with leftover wine (I know, who ever has leftover wine?).



Hi CWS4322, I never tried it with green peas, but I'm trying to prepare a lasagna recipe without meat and I'll consider green peas, too, even if they look too sweet for me. And I'll also try other cheeses, just to add some taste to the poor meatless recipe! Maybe some gorgeous gorgonzola... 

And, yes, the idea of "leftover wine" is simply unconceivable!


----------



## CWS4322

Luca--I think one of the cheeses he'd use was provolone. Another might have been asaigo.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> Luca--I think one of the cheeses he'd use was provolone. Another might have been asaigo.



Thanks, I'll try some magic mixture!


----------



## CWS4322

If you want to make a meatless version, my favorite combination is eggplant and spinach or swiss chard, or eggplant, zuchhini and swiss chard. You can use a layer of the eggplant to substitute for a layer of the pasta.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I vote for spinach lasagna. I love spinach lasagna. I also use eggplant slices to totally replace the macaroni sheets in either meat or vegetable lasagna. Everyone loves it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> If you want to make a meatless version, my favorite combination is eggplant and spinach or swiss chard, or eggplant, zuchhini and swiss chard. You can use a layer of the eggplant to substitute for a layer of the pasta.





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I vote for spinach lasagna. I love spinach lasagna. I also use eggplant slices to totally replace the macaroni sheets in either meat or vegetable lasagna. Everyone loves it.



Ok, now I have different choices for the cheese and good suggestions for the vegetable.
But I will never, NEVER, replace any of my pasta layer!!! 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine was from northern Italy. He used to put green peas in his lasagna. It was very good and he would use several cheeses, including homemade ricotta...the only time I've had lasagne with peas in it was when Mario made it...he also made amazing plum dumplings...FWIW, I freeze leftover tomato paste in ice cube trays. I have a tray that holds 2 T so each cube is 2 T. Once they are frozen, I pop them in a ziplock bag. I also do that with leftover wine (I know, who ever has leftover wine?).


 

Another great idea, designated ice cube tray.  

Left over wine your say... never heard of it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like to roast thin sliced zucchini (length-wise) with olive oil, drain and use as a layer.  Same if I use eggplant.


----------



## chopper

Pierogi Princess said:
			
		

> Another great idea, designated ice cube tray.
> 
> Left over wine your say... never heard of it



Yea. What is this "leftover wine?"


----------



## Dawgluver

Si. What is this "leftover wine" of which you speak?  I shall seek some out.


----------



## spork

Just explain that you really want to try cooking with what's left, pour  it into a vacuum jar and stash away, uncork another vintage bottle.  *searching for inebriated smiley...*


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like to roast thin sliced zucchini (length-wise) with olive oil, drain and use as a layer. Same if I use eggplant.


 
What a great way to use zukes and eggplant! I love roasting both! A roasted eggplant sandwich with tomato and lettuce is to-kill-for!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Ok, now I have different choices for the cheese and good suggestions for the vegetable.
> But I will never, NEVER, replace any of my pasta layer!!!
> 
> Thanks everybody!



Pasta is "chicken soup for the soul".


----------



## Pierogi Princess

YUM!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One of these days, I'm going to do an entire roasted veggie lasagna...not just parts of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hi CWS4322, I never tried it with green peas, but I'm trying to prepare a lasagna recipe without meat and I'll consider green peas, too, even if they look too sweet for me. And I'll also try other cheeses, just to add some taste to the poor meatless recipe! Maybe some gorgeous gorgonzola...
> 
> And, yes, the idea of "leftover wine" is simply unconceivable!



How about using some mushrooms or lentils in the poor meatless recipe!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Aunt Bea said:


> How about using some mushrooms or lentils in the poor meatless recipe!



Lentils is a good idea, mushrooms are one of the most loathed food by my fiancée...


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> Pasta is "chicken soup for the soul".



Amen to that


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Lentils is a good idea, mushrooms are one of the most loathed food by my fiancée...



With your expertise in cooking, she has noting to worry about culinary wise.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Roasted red peppers are also good in a meatless lasagna. I like the idea of the lentils and I love spinich, zuchini and roasted tomatoes in veggie lasagna. 

As fo your recipe Luca, this is going to get made as soon as I have a pan and oven to make it in.


----------



## buckytom

luca, i'm surprised no one bit your head off by saying a simple meat sauce was alla bolognese. i guess it's tough to argue with a real native son about something italian.

your, actually franca's recipe sounds fantastic. copied and saved for a future attempt. 

ya know, the ricotta layer is often the bane of lasagna makers as it becomes  the sheer layer. the point at which a lasagna refuses to hold together and falls apart, making a mess of pasta on the plate. most people add eggs to the ricotta to help it hold together, often without immediate success. you have to make the lasagna a day ahead so as to allow the ricotta and eggs to set up so it doesn't fall apart when serving.

i hope to try this recipe soon. again, grazie.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Luca Lazzari said:


> Lentils is a good idea, mushrooms are one of the most loathed food by my fiancée...


Spooky, my wife hates mushrooms also she will not eat anything cooked with cheese.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

buckytom said:


> luca, i'm surprised no one bit your head off by saying a simple meat sauce was alla bolognese. i guess it's tough to argue with a real native son about something italian.



And being Italian means that my English is not so good... 

Here is what I said:
"This recipe uses an overly simple ragù, which is the meat and tomato sauce as we call it in Italy (the Bolognese sauce, for the rest of the known world). It is not the classic recipe, the canonical “Lasagne alla Bolognese”,..."

Now I'll try to explain in a decent way what I really meant...
"This recipe uses an overly simple ragù. Ragù is the meat and tomato sauce as we call it in Italy (the Bolognese sauce, for the rest of the known world). The ragù used in this recipe is not the classic one used in the canonical “Lasagne alla Bolognese”,..."

argh



buckytom said:


> your, actually franca's recipe sounds fantastic. copied and saved for a future attempt.
> 
> ya know, the ricotta layer is often the bane of lasagna makers as it becomes  the sheer layer. the point at which a lasagna refuses to hold together and falls apart, making a mess of pasta on the plate. most people add eggs to the ricotta to help it hold together, often without immediate success. you have to make the lasagna a day ahead so as to allow the ricotta and eggs to set up so it doesn't fall apart when serving.
> 
> i hope to try this recipe soon. again, grazie.



Prego!


----------



## CWS4322

I press the ricotta through a strainer and then mix in the egg. My layers don't fall apart. Don't know if pressing the ricotta and then mixing in the egg makes a difference or not. That's how I was taught how to make lasagne (well, the filling) and being that I'm not Italian, what would I know?


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Ok, now I have different choices for the cheese and good suggestions for the vegetable.
> But I will never, NEVER, replace any of my pasta layer!!!
> 
> Thanks everybody!



Replace Pasta??? No way EVER, PASTA RULES.....


----------



## Timothy

Pierogi Princess said:


> Replace Pasta??? No way EVER, PASTA RULES.....


 
The part about pasta I don't understand, 
is how one half pound of pasta can turn into 
2 pounds of fat on my butt!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

That happened to me too..... how strange.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just looked at the pound of pasta...


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just looked at the pound of pasta...


OMG, I had to scroll the page over, just to see your avatar! HA!

What a hoot!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

But it will be worth it to enjoy Luca's lasagna, going to make it this weekend for my family and mother-in-law.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> But it will be worth it to enjoy Luca's lasagna, going to make it this weekend for my family and mother-in-law.



I WANT to know everything about it!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

You got it Chef!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> You got it Chef!



I firmly believe I'm more a  then a


----------



## Timothy

Luca Lazzari said:


> I firmly believe I'm more a  then a


 
I hear ya, Luca! I love to eat alone so I can snort if I want to! Ha!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca and Timothy, you can snort all you want, but from what I read you both are awesome chefs and I have learned alot from you.  Keep it coming. Oh go Detroit Tigers.


----------



## Timothy

Pierogi Princess said:


> Luca and Timothy, you can snort all you want, but from what I read you both are awesome chefs and I have learned alot from you. Keep it coming. Oh go Detroit Tigers.


 
Thank you for the kind words, Pierogi Princess! I would never classify myself as a chef after working for one. I may know 1/10,000 of what he knew, if that.

The thing that I've found most useful of all he taught me was the use of seasonings and using foods themselves as seasonings. That is what transforms plain ordinary food into a treat for the soul. 

That and presentation. Make it look beautiful on the plate and even dull food will seem to taste better!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

I am getting better with seasonings and fresh herbs, I do however, focus on presentation, I believe I have presentation down.  The food though often looks way better than it tastes.   Gotta keep workin' on that with your help and all on this forum.  But question, how to you use food themselves as seasonings?


----------



## Timothy

Pierogi Princess said:


> But question, how to you use food themselves as seasonings?


 
Using hot peppers is one of the more obvious ones. There are maybe a dozen distinct flavors of spicy peppers. Used in the proper amounts with dishes like corn, it can turn them from a bland "ok" dish to one that has real zip. 

The various types of onions, or even just the juice of them. Citrus zest. Capers are really a flower that is used as a seasoning. Apple peels can be pressed and the juice used over a salad with a little lime or lemon zest. 

I'll bet all those fabulous cooks on this group use many, many foods as flavorings (seasonings), for dishes that go from bland every-day food to something fantastic when another food is used to accent it's flavor.

Using a food processor to extract the juice of things like different nuts and then using just the nut juice over a roast. Everyone will say "This is so fantastic! How did you make this?"

Even the timing of when you use the items can make a huge difference in the final flavor. There are thousands of combinations. Tasting different skins and juices and then imagining them on a certain type of food. That's how you find them. "This would taste really good with...."

You see what I mean?


----------



## Pierogi Princess

I sure do.... that really opens up the culinary world to even the inexperience cook like myself.  I kinda got in a rut using dried seasonings and fresh herbs.  It will be fun to look outside the box and experiment.  Thanks for the start on a new experience...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Timothy said:
			
		

> Using hot peppers is one of the more obvious ones. There are maybe a dozen distinct flavors of spicy peppers. Used in the proper amounts with dishes like corn, it can turn them from a bland "ok" dish to one that has real zip.
> 
> The various types of onions, or even just the juice of them. Citrus zest. Capers are really a flower that is used as a seasoning. Apple peels can be pressed and the juice used over a salad with a little lime or lemon zest.
> 
> I'll bet all those fabulous cooks on this group use many, many foods as flavorings (seasonings), for dishes that go from bland every-day food to something fantastic when another food is used to accent it's flavor.
> 
> Using a food processor to extract the juice of things like different nuts and then using just the nut juice over a roast. Everyone will say "This is so fantastic! How did you make this?"
> 
> Even the timing of when you use the items can make a huge difference in the final flavor. There are thousands of combinations. Tasting different skins and juices and then imagining them on a certain type of food. That's how you find them. "This would taste really good with...."
> 
> You see what I mean?



Excellent explanation. This should be a thread of it's own so that new cooks can be referred to it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> Luca and Timothy, you can snort all you want, but from what I read you both are awesome chefs and I have learned alot from you.  Keep it coming. Oh go Detroit Tigers.





Princess, I worked in restaurant kitchens when I was young, but I was just the humblest unskilled worker, just cleaning and washing and preparing cold cuts plates! Being a chef is a TOUGH job, and it requires endless passion, intelligence, skills and art.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Princess, I worked in restaurant kitchens when I was young, but I was just the humblest unskilled worker, just cleaning and washing and preparing cold cuts plates! Being a chef is a TOUGH job, and it requires endless passion, intelligence, skills and art.



It appears to me, and I believe everyone that reads you on this forum, that you do have endless passion, definitely the intelligence, skill and art.  I made your lasagna for my family dinner, the mother-in-law was coming over and she loved it, it was the best I have ever had, no thanks to me.  Please don't tell your fiancee', the only addition was mushrooms, I am Polish, and the Poles love their mushrooms, they were thinly sliced cremini. I had an anti-pasta salad and [FONT=&quot]tiramisu for dessert.  I definitely racked up the points today.  Thanks again for your expertise.[/FONT]


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> It appears to me, and I believe everyone that reads you on this forum, that you do have endless passion, definitely the intelligence, skill and art.  I made your lasagna for my family dinner, the mother-in-law was coming over and she loved it, it was the best I have ever had, no thanks to me.



I'm so HAPPY you had a good time! 



Pierogi Princess said:


> Please don't tell your fiancee', the only addition was mushrooms, I am Polish, and the Poles love their mushrooms, they were thinly sliced cremini. I had an anti-pasta salad and [FONT=&quot]tiramisu for dessert.  I definitely racked up the points today.  Thanks again for your expertise.[/FONT]



You're welcome!
A friend of mine is moving to Krakow, she married a Pole: as soon as possible I'm going to visit them, I've never been there and never tasted anything from your country.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> I’m proposing you here, my precious guests, the lasagna recipe as “tuned” by my late mother-in-law Franca. Her family moved from Genoa to the Emilia region during the Second World War, to flee the Allied bombing. And, as you may know, Emilia is the homeland of lasagna (and tortellini, tagliatelle, parmigiano, lambrusco, balsamic vinegar, mortadella, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati, and so on and so forth…). This recipe uses an overly simple _ragù_, which is the meat and tomato sauce as we call it in Italy (the Bolognese sauce, for the rest of the known world). It is not the classic recipe, the canonical “Lasagne alla Bolognese”, but since it was good for my mother-in-law, it MUST be good enough for you and me…
> 
> Serves 4 (but you have to try them to be sure, since eating is what makes your appetite grow…)
> 500 g lasagna (15 sheets/noodles) | 400 g minced beef (with some fat, not too lean) | 400 g tomato sauce | 1 tablespoon concentrated tomato | 1 tablespoon olive oil | salt | 500 g bechamel | 150 g grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese
> 
> *Let’s go with our lasagna!*
> 
> In a nutshell, you have to prepare the sauce, prepare the pasta, assemble everything and bake the final mix. It’s better to prepare the sauce first, maybe a day before the lasagna if you can, then proceed with the lasagna, the mixing and the baking.
> 
> *(1) --* Let’s start from the meat sauce. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a pan, then add the meat. Work the meat with a wooden spoon/spatula; you have to separate the bits of minced meat so that they cook appropriately. Do not mince the meat with a kitchen aid; it must be somewhat coarse, not too fine. Add some salt, and then cook the meat until brown. This stage may take around 10/15 minutes.* -- (2) -- *Add the tomato sauce and the concentrated tomato to the pan, mix well, then cook the sauce on low fire for at least 60 minutes, checking it every now and them to make sure it does not boil or become too dry. Add salt to your taste, but do not overdo. Before proceeding to the next step, the _ragù_ (meat sauce) must cool down.* -- (3) -- *Put the _ragù_ in a large bowl, add the bechamel and mix well. Now the meat sauce filling for the lasagna is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(4) -- *Let’s prepare the lasagna. I use flat sheets of pasta (in Italy I never found the “curly” noodles), which look easier to combine with the rest of the food, IMHO, than the curly version. Even if I use “no boiling” lasagna sheets, I still boil them, following Franca’s example. There are three reasons: I find that they cook better with the rest of the ingredients, I can easily cut them to fit the size of my casserole, avoiding them to overlap each other and I don’t need to add an excessive amount of bechamel to make the moist.* -- (5) -- *Put a pot of water to the boil, then put a lasagna sheet in the boiling water, wait less than a minute, then take it away ant put it on a canvas. Repeat the process with all the pasta.
> 
> *(6) -- *Now comes the final assembly. Take a casserole; with the quantities shown above for this recipe, I used a 26x20x5.5 cm casserole (the one shown in the pictures). I never make lasagna “piles” taller than 6 cm, I’m not sure of the final result.* -- (7) -- *Spread a little layer of sauce on the bottom of the casserole, then put a layer of lasagne. The lasagna sheets are cooked, so you can easily cut them (or break them by hands) to fit your casserole, without overlapping. After the lasagne, put the sauce, and then put the grated Parmigiano cheese. Repeat the procedure till the last layer of Parmigiano. TIP: Stay focused, because even the most seasoned cooks can forget a layer of Parmigiano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(8) -- *When your lasagna casserole is ready, cover it with a sheet of tin foil and put it in the oven at 180/200 °C for about 50 minutes. Check it once in a while to see how it goes. Generally the lasagna will try to cheat you and stay almost unchanged for half an hour. Then it will undergo some sort of inner alchemic reaction and it will gradually get brown and crisp. After about 50 minutes, remove the tin foil and allow the top to become crisp, to give it a nice finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it’s a long journey, but it’s over now!
> 
> You can bring the casserole to the table or prepare the dishes in the kitchen. The first time you make lasagna, my advice is to prepare the dishes in the kitchen, to avoid shrapneling your guest with spots of scorching pasta…...
> 
> This recipe makes use of an extremely basic _ragù_, but I can assure you that it is really tasty! You can choose a good red wine with lasagna, but I believe that with this dish you can drink practically everything, from Mountain Dew to British cider.
> 
> Buon appetito!
> 
> 
> _PS As always, many thanks to Gabriella for the photographs!_



Made this for the second time on Friday, all I can say is awesome.  Please tell your fiancee' to excuse me, but I had to put mushrooms in again.  It was yummy.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> Made this for the second time on Friday, all I can say is awesome.  Please tell your fiancee' to excuse me, but I had to put mushrooms in again.  It was yummy.





Well, next time I'll try them with mushrooms!!! Yes, it will be a lonesome dinner, but this doesn't seem suche a big issue...


----------



## bethzaring

Wow, I missed this thread....thanks for posting the recipe and photos, got it printed out.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

bethzaring said:


> Wow, I missed this thread....thanks for posting the recipe and photos, got it printed out.



You're welcome!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm planning on making this as the first meal Rol and I have together when I join him downstate. I think he'll really like it and I miss cooking for him.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm planning on making this as the first meal Rol and I have together when I join him downstate. I think he'll really like it







purple.alien.giraffe said:


> and I miss cooking for him.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Well, next time I'll try them with mushrooms!!! Yes, it will be a lonesome dinner, but this doesn't seem suche a big issue...



Be a good little fiancee' and make two pans, one without mushrooms for her, that will let her know she is special and you are considerate of her tastes.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> Be a good little fiancee' and make two pans, one without mushrooms for her, that will let her know she is special and you are considerate of her tastes.



I think I'll wait until Valentine's Day for this...


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> I think I'll wait until Valentine's Day for this...



That is to long, a surprise meal from a loved one is always nice, and look at the points you will be racking up BEFORE Christmas.


----------



## CharlieD

My DW hates mushrooms, but I always add them to my lasagna, and she loves it. I make sure she doesn't know they are there. i once made it without and she told me that lasagna did not taste as good that time. Luka, make it the way you alwasy do, she'll love it.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

You never know Luka, she may like it better.  Wouldn't that be crazy.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Friends, I don't like the idea to be condemned to dishwashing for a whole year...


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Friends, I don't like the idea to be condemned to dishwashing for a whole year...




They say, "No Gut No Glory", so what's a few thousand dishes, you should be doing them anyway.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> They say, "No Gut No Glory", so what's a few thousand dishes, you should be doing them anyway.



I do them anyway, 6 times a week, but I don't want to do them on the 7th day too!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> I do them anyway, 6 times a week, but I don't want to do them on the 7th day too!



Every man needs a day of rest.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Pierogi Princess said:


> Every man needs a day of rest.



…and a dish of lasagne!!!


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> …and a dish of lasagne!!!



OH YEAH, now your talking, especially your recipe.   Yum!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Luca, 

Bellísima post and fotos !

Did not even see this one ... 

Yes, Emilia is home to the Ragù and lasagne. 

Next week, I plan to do one for the twins and Nathalia and Christophe and the Vet and I ...  

Grazie, 

Happy Holidays.

Feliz Pascuas. 

Margi.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Margi,

Hello from the U.S., hope you are having a wonderful day.  I know you will if you make Luca's lasagna.  He has taught everyone on this forum so much, it is incredible. Hope to speak to you soon.


----------



## Addie

When I make lasagna I alternate the directions of the strips of pasta. It helps hold the piece together when you cut it. I also use the lasanga with the lines. Doesn't matter if it is curly or not.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Cool tip, thanks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*@ Pierogi Princess: Lasagne di Luca*

@ Perogi Princess,

Thanks for your lovely note ... 

I am 50% Italian and I too, have my Grandmom Margherite´s inheritance of all her trattoria recipes and from her mother, who I had never known ... 

However, Luca is wonderful, and I always enjoy his recipes, as he does mines, his feedback and coaching ... Truly lovely Gent. 

The Vet and I are over in Gargano Peninsula, Puglia, Italia at our condo now and I am going to make some home made RICOTTA CHEESE later this evening ...   I shall post in Ethnic or Cheeses. It is truly very simple ...

Where are you from in the USA ? 

I had lived in Manhattan, San Francisco and South Miami Beach many many centuries ago. I am in Mediterranean since 1992. Prior, to coming here I had lived in Uruguay, Brazil ( waygu ), Buenos Aires, and Mexico D.F. University due to the Vet´s profession. He is in the inner circles of Cattle Medicinal Treatment ... 

Have a lovely Holiday ... 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Margi,

Thank you also for your wonderful note, your portfolio is incredible, all he places you have gone and lived is wonderful.  Unfortunately, I am not that lucky to have traveled in my lifetime, financial constraints have not make that possible.  I was born (1953) and raised in Detroit, Michigan, USA until the age of 16 years old and my family moved to the suburbs of Detroit (Warren, Michigan) due to racial unrest in the city.  After I graduated from college, I moved on my own to a suburb of Centerline, then Roseville and now I am fortunate enough to have the the resources to live in the country in Michigan.  I live in a small town of Columbus Township, MI surrounded by farms, I have 11 acres of God created beauty where the wildlife is abundant.

It is very quite and peaceful and I can focus on my passion of cooking which Luca has been instrumental in educating me.  I am 100% polish, married and no children, and love to learn "outside the box" if you will.  Italian cuisine is my favorite and second is Mediterranean then Japanese and Chinese.  My husband has some German in him and I have been playing with German cuisine and have been surprisingly successful.  I will be looking forward to your Ricotta Cheese recipe, I have never made cheese and would love to learn how.

It was wonderful corresponding with you and hope to do so again soon.  You have a wonderful Holiday also.  I am having Easter dinner at my home, if you have any "special" Holiday recipe's for me to make to make the day special, I look forward to it.

Sincerely,

Gale


----------



## Margi Cintrano

@ Pierogi,

What a lovely note ... thanks for sharing ... 

I am 50% Italian, 50% Swiss French ... my love however, is Italian cuisine ... and Mediterranean ... 

I was born in Manhattan, raised in Vancouver. Moved to live with my Paternal Grandmom Margherite at 18 where I attended NYU School of Journalism ... 

Well, of course, walked down the wrong side   of the tracks a bit, and had my 1st daughter very young. Then a year and 3 mos. later the 2nd --- then, learnt a hard lesson and the B.C. Pill ... The Vet married me and has been my best friend since ... However, I left the USA back in the 1986 for Punta de Este, Uruguay ... The Vet´s Professional Opportunity ... 

Well... he is Italian and when my Grandmom passed on at 97, she left me her recipes written in Italian ... I worked for my Grandmom during University and my Pregnancies ... front of the house ... learnt all from her and studied wines ... however, mom and dad, said, NO to restaurants, and hard long hours on feet or I would of done the Culinary Chef Route ...

I have taken uncountable courses over the years ... 

So, this is my soap opera ... telenovela.

Kindest and Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Addie

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Pierogi,
> 
> What a lovely note ... thanks for sharing ...
> 
> I am 50% Italian, 50% Swiss French ... my love however, is Italian cuisine ... and Mediterranean ...
> 
> I was born in Manhattan, raised in Vancouver. Moved to live with my Paternal Grandmom Margherite at 18 where I attended NYU School of Journalism ...
> 
> Well, of course, walked down the wrong side of the tracks a bit, and had my 1st daughter very young. Then a year and 3 mos. later the 2nd --- then, learnt a hard lesson and the B.C. Pill ... The Vet married me and has been my best friend since ... However, I left the USA back in the 1986 for Punta de Este, Uruguay ... The Vet´s Professional Opportunity ...
> 
> Well... he is Italian and when my Grandmom passed on at 97, she left me her recipes written in Italian ... I worked for my Grandmom during University and my Pregnancies ... front of the house ... learnt all from her and studied wines ... however, mom and dad, said, NO to restaurants, and hard long hours on feet or I would of done the Culinary Chef Route ...
> 
> I have taken uncountable courses over the years ...
> 
> So, this is my soap opera ... telenovela.
> 
> Kindest and Happy Holidays.
> Margi.


 
Sounds like Mom and Dad knew best. You have the best from the world of food today. Decent hours, family and time for friends. And look at all the traveling you get to do.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

@ Addie,

Thanks for your lovely note too ... Yes, we do travel quite a bit ... So do my two lovely gals ... We were born with wings and wheels ... We say, we are the GLOBETROTTING family ... 

However, it is also part of my journalism profession as I am the Food and Wine and Travel Editor and I do travel about Spain quite a bit ... 

Yes, my parents knew how hard paternal Grandmom Margherite labored in her Trattoria. So, the next best route, was a Food, wine and Travel Writer ... 

Thanks for feedback and input.
Happy Holidays Addie,

Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Margi Cintrano said:


> … as I am the Food and Wine and Travel Editor and I do travel about Spain quite a bit ...



Well, IMHO this is the second most BEAUTIFUL job of the world.
1st one: head coach of a football top team (I mean our football, the spheric ball one).


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Pierogi,
> 
> What a lovely note ... thanks for sharing ...
> 
> I am 50% Italian, 50% Swiss French ... my love however, is Italian cuisine ... and Mediterranean ...
> 
> I was born in Manhattan, raised in Vancouver. Moved to live with my Paternal Grandmom Margherite at 18 where I attended NYU School of Journalism ...
> 
> Well, of course, walked down the wrong side   of the tracks a bit, and had my 1st daughter very young. Then a year and 3 mos. later the 2nd --- then, learnt a hard lesson and the B.C. Pill ... The Vet married me and has been my best friend since ... However, I left the USA back in the 1986 for Punta de Este, Uruguay ... The Vet´s Professional Opportunity ...
> 
> Well... he is Italian and when my Grandmom passed on at 97, she left me her recipes written in Italian ... I worked for my Grandmom during University and my Pregnancies ... front of the house ... learnt all from her and studied wines ... however, mom and dad, said, NO to restaurants, and hard long hours on feet or I would of done the Culinary Chef Route ...
> 
> I have taken uncountable courses over the years ...
> 
> So, this is my soap opera ... telenovela.
> 
> Kindest and Happy Holidays.
> Margi.



It was lovely learning about you interesting life, however, I am not that interesting, but love corresponding with you.  My e-mail address is:  croreyg@yahoo.com if you feel like corresponding that way.

Best wishes,

Gale


----------



## Pierogi Princess

Luca Lazzari said:


> Well, IMHO this is the second most BEAUTIFUL job of the world.
> 1st one: head coach of a football top team (I mean our football, the spheric ball one).



I think the best job would involve Food and Wine, then go out and play football to wear it off....


----------



## janina

Ciao Luca!  Today is a rainy day in Rhode Island, and I got to thinking about this recipe you shared many months back.  So I just wanted you to know that tonight your recipe will be starring for cena.  Mi oldest 3 children began college today, and as we all lived in Sicily for many years, the flavors of your mother-in-law's lasagna will surely put a smile on their face and a rumble in their belly anticipating their first bite.   Wishing you all the best and many thanks!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

janina said:


> Ciao Luca!  Today is a rainy day in Rhode Island, and I got to thinking about this recipe you shared many months back.  So I just wanted you to know that tonight your recipe will be starring for cena.  Mi oldest 3 children began college today, and as we all lived in Sicily for many years, the flavors of your mother-in-law's lasagna will surely put a smile on their face and a rumble in their belly anticipating their first bite.   Wishing you all the best and many thanks!



You're welcome Janina

Well, I hope my MIL recipe will turn out good for your family!

Thank you so much, Janina, and buon appetito


----------



## Andy M.

Grazie mille, Luca. La lasagne era fantastico!

I hope that's correct.  The lasagna was delicious.  My darling SO liked it too.  

I cooked it as you directed with the addition of a little shallot and garlic to the tomato sauce.  I now have a lasagna without ricotta that we both like.  I used Barilla no boil lasagna noodles.  I did boil them as you suggested so they were easy to handle.  I like these noodles as they are thin.  It keeps the lasagna from being too heavy from the dough.

Thank you for sharing your late mother-in-law's recipe.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Andy M. said:


> Grazie mille, Luca. La lasagne era fantastico!
> 
> I hope that's correct.  The lasagna was delicious.  My darling SO liked it too.



You're welcome! Obviously, credit goes to blessed Franca.



Andy M. said:


> I cooked it as you directed with the addition of a little shallot and garlic to the tomato sauce.  I now have a lasagna without ricotta that we both like.  I used Barilla no boil lasagna noodles.  I did boil them as you suggested so they were easy to handle.  I like these noodles as they are thin.  It keeps the lasagna from being too heavy from the dough.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your late mother-in-law's recipe.



Thanks for your comments andy M.! Next time Ill try adding some shallot and garlic to the sauce, as you suggest.
It's such a beautiful feeling when someone try your recipe and they turn out good


----------



## thatlondonchick

I love Lasagna and this recipe sounds good. I wont hesitate to make this at all.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

thatlondonchick said:


> I love Lasagna and this recipe sounds good. I wont hesitate to make this at all.



Very well! 

And congratulations for your avatar...


----------

